# Two New Projects



## Howard Gordon (Feb 14, 2016)

Just finished up 2 bicycles to add to my collection.

First up is a Monark, Wingbar. There wasn't a lot of paint work to do but buffing all of that aluminum on my Baldor buffer sure was a dirty job.  Can't wait to try out it's low stance and long wheel base.  I still need a butterfly kickstand.


 

 



The second bike is a CWC Roadmaster.  This frame is sometimes confused with the Snyder built, Rollfast.  In fact, this bike had a Rollfast tank on it when I bought it.  A tight fit, but the angles weren't right.  This CWC features a hard to find Persons reflecto headlight.  Still havin fun!


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 14, 2016)

Great bikes Howard. Always been a huge wingbar fan.


----------



## catfish (Feb 14, 2016)

Very nice!!!!!


----------



## tech549 (Feb 14, 2016)

wow!!! you do real nice work howard.


----------



## rodeo1988 (Feb 14, 2016)

Nice bicycles,,,, so the speedometer wheel drive will work on any side right or left? I was thinking they only work on left side at the wheel,,,,


----------



## dave429 (Feb 14, 2016)

You never fail to impress Howard! Great work, love the bikes!


----------

